# EuroShield roofing product



## kevinmcl (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anybody tried the Euroshield products?

They're made of recycled tires. The appearance is nice enough in the brochures, but I'd like to talk with somebody who has had real-world experience. 

From the description, they make all kinds of sense:

- tough
- quiet 
- insulating
- recycled 
- functional replacement for asphalt shingles
- better than fibreglass shingles for northern climates
- I think the color goes all the way through

But, that's all unsubstantiated claims until somebody speaks up and says they've used 'em.

Anybody? 

http://www.euroshieldroofing.com/ 


- kevin


----------



## iconoclasthero (Nov 21, 2011)

*bump*

bump/can these be purchased for DIY or only certified installers?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't trust them personally as I have seen a myriad of composite products like this fail before.

If you want longevity, go with steel. There are plenty of steel options that are proven to be 50 year applications.


----------



## iconoclasthero (Nov 21, 2011)

A material that is a 70% post-consumer recycled product that would enter a waste stream with few alternative uses enters my equation. Even if a steel roof did consist of that quantity of p-c recycled content, it is put to use in myriad more ways than gigantic piles of used tires.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of the steel roofs that are produced now do contain varying percentages of PCRC.

If the product does not hold up, it is going to enter the waste stream at some point in the equation. 

I think life-cycle is the most important determinant of the "greenness" of a product in a roof application. 

There are applications of roofs that are 50+ years old and them some. Couple that with the fact that a steel roof is going to make your home more efficient (in most applications of representative construction) than placing several tons of rubber across your roof and the equation becomes even more tilted toward the steel option.

I applaud your consideration of the waste stream but there are other methodologies of using recycled tires these days.

Do you know if there are any water run off issues with these roofs or if they need to be treated with any chemicals to make them UV stabilized?


----------



## iconoclasthero (Nov 21, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Most of the steel roofs that are produced now do contain varying percentages of PCRC.
> 
> If the product does not hold up, it is going to enter the waste stream at some point in the equation.
> 
> I think life-cycle is the most important determinant of the "greenness" of a product in a roof application.


I agree, but you started off by admitting that you have no experience with their product. The manufacturer does give a lifetime warranty.



> There are applications of roofs that are 50+ years old and them some. Couple that with the fact that a steel roof is going to make your home more efficient (in most applications of representative construction) than placing several tons of rubber across your roof and the equation becomes even more tilted toward the steel option.


I was concerned about the weight too...but from what their site says, the newest product is 200#/square which is on the light side compared to asphalt shingles.



> I applaud your consideration of the waste stream but there are other methodologies of using recycled tires these days.


The fact that I have to pay a used tire disposal fee vs. the fact that I can have someone come to my house and pick up scrap steel and pay me for it shows that a) there are few real uses for old tires and b) scrap steel is used in many applications and can be rather scarce (I have a friend who is a buyer for US Steel).



> Do you know if there are any water run off issues with these roofs or if they need to be treated with any chemicals to make them UV stabilized?


Excellent point. I am assuming you do not know either? 

Really what I, and I think the originator of this post, was looking for was if someone actually had any first hand experience with this recycled tire roofing material. Obviously you like steel roofing but have not used the Euroshield product.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

See responses in bold



iconoclasthero said:


> I agree, but you started off by admitting that you have no experience with their product. The manufacturer does give a lifetime warranty.
> 
> *True. I do not have personal experience with this specific product. That being said, I don't have personal experience with polybutylene plumbing but I do know that it has a specific failure rate in certain scenarios and if a product that was based around the same technology came out, I would be hesitant to trust it in lieu of much more proven technologies/materials.
> 
> ...


You failed to address a couple of other points in your response as well. The thermal mass of similar products has been problematic for hot/insulated roof systems in other scenarios (i.e. huge mass of thermal battery trapping and storing the suns energy against the home can be a bad thing in certain climates).

The other Achilles of product that I see is its relatively poor fire rating (Class C) as compared to some of the other 50 year building materials. That is a deal breaker for some people and will disqualify it from use in some applications.

All in all, I think it is an attractive product. I have used similar and was not happy with some of the results. Hopefully this one is better and will be a suitable competitive product to steel. Steel's advantage in this case is that it is a known commodity and there are 100 year old roofs that are done in metal.


----------

